# From 457 Visa to Permanent Resident?



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

I am accepting an offer in Canberra and moving from USA on a 457 visa in January. Employer says I will not be eligible for health care until I am through the employment probation period and can apply for permanent residency. 
Does anyone know what kind of timeline I would be looking at after the probation, and what it means to be a permanent resident? It is strange to me that my employer is not covering my health care as they would in the US, but I suppose they depend on the national system.


----------



## loadrunner (Feb 18, 2011)

Hmm...Strange !! your employer should provide you health cover on 457 as well, if not, i am not sure how the employer nomination will get approved.

Once you come to AUS on 457, you will have 3 options of getting PR:

Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) -	subclass 856 visa
Regional Sponsored Migration Scheme (RSMS) - subclass 857 visa
Labour Agreement (LA) - subclass 855 visa.

I think it will be easier to pursue with the employer for ENS.


----------



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

*Health Care Insurance while on 457*

It seems strange to me to since in the US any serious job employers always provide health care (but state does not). It is a major employer, the Australia National University, and it is a permanent full time teaching/research position, so I am taken aback that they said I would have to organize (organise) health care insurance for me and my family. Unsure how to go about it from abroad, but certainly don't want to get caught in a situation of no coverage while we are moving.
Would love any more advise on this front! Thanks!


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

yes , am afraid its true that subclass 457 visa holders need to arrange insurance on their own .. 
however employers still have the latitude of arranging the insurance but is no longer binding on them 

from DIAC website : 

If your subclass 457 visa was granted on or after 14 September 2009, you are responsible for health costs which are incurred in Australia by you and your accompanying family members.
From 14 September 2009 it is a requirement for visa grant that applicants have made adequate arrangements for health insurance for themselves and accompanying family members.
Subclass 457 visa holders are subject to visa condition 8501. Condition 8501 requires all visa holders, including accompanying family members, to maintain adequate arrangements for health insurance for the duration of their stay in Australia.
You are required to maintain an adequate level of insurance cover for the duration of your stay in Australia. This insurance must be at least as comprehensive as the minimum level of coverage required under the subclass 457 visa program. 
Visa holders who are enrolled with Medicare under reciprocal health care arrangements will be considered as having met this requirement. There is more information below on reciprocal health care arrangements.
* When you apply for a subclass 457 visa, you must provide evidence of having arranged an insurance policy that will cover you and your accompanying family members in Australia. This insurance must be at least as comprehensive as the minimum level of coverage required under the subclass 457 visa program. A number of insurance providers have products available that will meet this minimum level of coverage. You are able to choose a product which is right for you, as long as it meets the department’s requirements.
Evidence of insurance may be in the form of a letter or certificate from an insurance company or broker indicating that you and your accompanying family members will be covered by an insurance policy that is at least as comprehensive as the minimum level of coverage required under the subclass 457 visa program.
Insurance companies may wish to use the standard template letter. Providing this template, as completed by an insurance provider, is sufficient evidence that the insurance meets the requisite minimum level of coverage.

However the employer (sponsor) still retains the option of arranging insurance for their 457 nominees but is no longer compulsory on employers to do so . 

Evidence may also be in the form of a letter from your employer indicating that you and your accompanying family members will be covered by an insurance policy that is at least as comprehensive as the minimum level of coverage required under the subclass 457 visa program and providing details of the insurance provider and policy.
Family members applying separately from the main subclass 457 visa holder must produce evidence as per above, which indicates that the policy covers family members.

* What happens if I do not have insurance?

Visa applications assessed on or after 14 September 2009 will not be granted if the applicant does not provide evidence that they have made adequate arrangements for insurance.
All visas granted on or after 14 September 2009 are subject to Condition 8501. This condition requires visa holders to maintain adequate arrangements for insurance for the duration of their stay in Australia.

All visas granted on or after 14 September 2009 are subject to Condition 8501. This condition requires visa holders to maintain adequate arrangements for insurance for the duration of their stay in Australia. 

* Can my sponsor pay for my insurance?
It is acceptable if your sponsor pays for the insurance as a part of your employment contract. There is no requirement that you pay for your insurance policy.


----------



## sarasun (Mar 6, 2010)

Do a google search for "overseas visitor health cover in Australia" and you will find companies that provide private health insurance especially for those on 457 work visas. You should be pleasantly surprised that private health insurance is much cheaper in Australia than it is in the States. Good luck on your move!


----------



## Jeanette Bosch (Nov 13, 2010)

ashsmoen said:


> I am accepting an offer in Canberra and moving from USA on a 457 visa in January. Employer says I will not be eligible for health care until I am through the employment probation period and can apply for permanent residency.
> Does anyone know what kind of timeline I would be looking at after the probation, and what it means to be a permanent resident? It is strange to me that my employer is not covering my health care as they would in the US, but I suppose they depend on the national system.


Dear Ashsmoen,

I have taken out medical insurance with HBA (which is part of the Bupa group). It was not expensive; they give a cover letter for you to send to DIAC; premiums are scheduled to commence upon your expected arrival date. This date can be amended once you know your exact date of arrival.

Go on to their web page and do the online application, or alternatively write to them at [email protected]

Remember your current health cover may require 30 days notice so just check on that.

Best of luck. Regards, Jeanette


----------

